
Inferring Chart Type from Autocorrelation and Other Evils - jashkenas
https://observablehq.com/@tophtucker/inferring-chart-type-from-autocorrelation-and-other-evils
======
jashkenas
Fair warning, although it may be fixed in short order (or perhaps already has
been), the animation in the notebook currently brings Chrome to its knees —
but works just fine if you view it in Firefox.

